# BNR32 BMC



## Gaijin_32 (Mar 9, 2019)

Looking for a BMC Stopper for my 32 GTR. If anyone has one please let me know, looking to get one asap!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaijin_32 (Mar 9, 2019)

Chris_Gojira said:


> I think I have one, send me a PM with your whatsapp so I can check and send pictures.


Hey man, just re-read my post and realized I didn't add the "stopper" part in the post. if you have one lemme know. Thanks


----------

